# Carter Bandsaw guides



## sbryan55

I agree Rikkor. I have only done limited resawing on my bandsaw (installed in December) but it came outfitted with the Carter bearings and I couldn't be more pleased with its performance. They are not cheap but are well worth the price.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I've been looking at this guide for my Grizzly band saw too. It's starting to move closer to the top of my tool list. Thanks for the review.


----------



## reible

A big thumbs up for these guides! I had a friend who kept telling me how great they were… I looked at the price and said that is almost more then what I paid for my saw back in the early 70's you've got to be crazy…

A few years later I was debating replacing the saw and figured the guides might save me a few $$ if they really worked. They did and it turned out I was the crazy one for not doing it sooner!

One thing that I noticed the moment I turned the saw on was how much noise the old guides were generating. The second thing was how much better cut I could get after the change over. This past winter I added the "other" Carter option that helps with free style cutting, they call it the Stabilizer™. Waiting for winter to end so I can give it a try… (also an unheated garage shop).

Ed


----------



## tenontim

I've never tried these guides, I have the BAND ROLLER brand, which work fine. They are only the two side guides. The thing that impresses me about the Carter guides is the rear roller, which takes the load of the saw blade on it's edge, instead of it's side, like most original equipment guides. Bearings are not meant to carry a load on the side of the bearing, but on the edge. I think the reason I didn't go with these was because the cut down on the thickness of wood that would fit under the guide. I thinking of upgrading to a riser block, so that won't be a problem, and I think I will also upgrade to this type of guide system.


----------



## PanamaJack

Lookin' into these now. Sounds like a great catch.


----------



## croessler

I have been considering these for my Jet14" (especially since the lower thrust bearing seized yesterday). I think I will purchasing a set real soon. Thanks for the review….


----------



## rikkor

Because of computer problems I was given dispensation by Martin to use manufacturer's photos for the Leap day review contest. Now that the computer issues are resolved I will post actual photos of my items.


----------



## odie

*WOW*, I finally used mine on my Ricon 14" deluxe bandsaw. With a 3/4" blade these guides make so easy to resaw at least an 8" piece so far. It was so straight and true.


----------



## MedicKen

Now that you have had the guides for better than a year, how are they holding up? I am restoring a Rockwell 14" bandsaw and have ordered a conversion kit from Carter. The kit includes both upper and lower guides and a new hex shank guide bar.


----------



## Karson

I have the same type guides (Also Carter) on my 19" bandsaw. I've had them for 4 years and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## thamar

I just put them on my Delta 14" and they really made a great improvement in the saw. I think I'll be buying a few more of these Carter products. I was impressed with how well machined everything was.


----------



## Camero68

Good review from one satisfied customer! Perfect fit for you!


----------



## Geneyus

Many of the reviews I'm seeing for Carter guides mention resawing boards. I'm assuming this guide is good for all types of work on the band saw?


----------



## Gene01

> Many of the reviews I m seeing for Carter guides mention resawing boards. I m assuming this guide is good for all types of work on the band saw?
> 
> - Geneyus


For straight and gently curved cuts. For the more intricate cuts, the offer a different set of guides. Both are excellent.


----------

